# New Additions to the Family



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

Well just thought i would share our new toys. Got them for the kids. All of them were painted by me and my wife. the color you see in the picture is not the only color. they all have flip flop paint. 
2001 Honda Recon with 25in mudlights (Orange base flips to Lime Green, Pink and Purple) 
2006 Brute Force 650I with 28in Zilla's (Blue base but flips to Purple)
2007 Polaris Sportsman 90 with Tiller Tires in the back pipe and jet kit. Stall kit and after market sprocket. Yeah it sounds good and is quick. (Purple base but flips to Blue and some weird copper color that looks really cool.)


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

more pics


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

looking good bayou im likin the lil recon hahaha them bikes are tough as nails


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

I think that recon is tougher than nails cause that one has been through hell. We are going to change the seat back to black as we did the seat before we knew for sure what color the bike would be.


----------



## duramaxlover (Mar 17, 2010)

id like to see all of them with the colors flipped


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

I will try to get pics of them.


----------



## tyler'sgrizz (May 14, 2010)

good luck killing the recon! they have one of the toughest simplest engines in the history of atvs. it will keep on running and running... it looks so mean with those tires, you had to trim the plastics and stuff right? my 22" swamp foxes came 2 inches from rubbing


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

No I did not trim anything. You have to keep in mind that it is for a 10 year old girl so it never has that much weight on it.


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

let us know how the paint hold up and what kind did you use. What process did you use?


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

Well they made it through the week of the kids riding 6 hours a day. i have to say that if you ride in the woods alot or use your bike to work dont paint them. they will chip and scratch. if you only ride your bike at the parks and dont make your own trails at your hunting camp then you should be ok. I sanded the bikes with 220 then 320 to get the plastics prepped then passed mineral spirits to clean. i used Valspar plastic primer then coated with regular paint in the base colors. then i sprayed the color shift paint from rustolum on top of the base color to make it shift. then i sprayed a few coats of clear on top of them. this was done very fast and could have been better if i had more time to do them. my wife asked what color i was going to paint mine and i told her that i was going to buy a set of team green plastics. LOL.


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

here is some pics of the flips. i got them with my phone as my camera would not get the right colors i was looking for.

The Brute


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

the Honda


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

the Polaris


----------

